# Some peoples kids!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Well today was my first day of actually bow hunting for this year. Got there about 20 mins late, so I thought. Well when I got there I step out and cock my cross bow. I walk about 40yrds up the lane and I see a medium sized doe, Im thinkin to myself holy crap Im gonna bust a deer already. Well I hunched down and waited for the perfect shot, instead she went into the corn. I sat there for about 10 mins then started walking up the lane only to get busted but a big deer couldnt tell if it was a buck or a doe. So Im kinda upset but I wasnt gonna let that ruin my hunt. I walked up the lane to where 3 strips of corn and 2 strips of hay come together. I look into the farthest field about 500yrds away and I see 3 deer. I stood there for a min and realized that there was 2 nice bucks fighting and the other I believe was a mature doe. So i decide that Im gonna walk about halfway and sit against a huge tree about 250yrds from the deer. I get about 40yrds from the tree and I see a small buck. So I hide myself in a small strip of corn, he ended up working into the woods so I walk about 20 more yards into the corn and I see one of the bucks looked to be either a nice big 8pt or decent sized 10pt, and a doe. They are about 125yrds. So I wait for about 25mins and they end up turning the other way. So I walk the edge of the one hay field to the spot where I had planned on hunting when I got there. And I jump another dang deer when Im about half way there. By this time I was about ready just to say heck with it and go home til tomorrow, but I didnt drive 35mins for no reason. So I headed to the spot that I planned to hunt. I sit there for about half hour or so and I look to my right and I couple see just the nose of a deer stickin out. It took a step and i could tell it had a nice body. It stood there for what seemed like eternity. Finally I got a look at its head, it was a 8pt pencil rack but a good deer for the property. So i lifted my bow about 6inches, and it got spooky. I sit there for about 5mins and it put its head down and licked the grass I raise the bow about 6 more inches and he jumps and does a 360 at the same time and is GONE! So im sittin there cussin myself and as soon as I turn around the other way another deer goes busting thru the woods. I sit there for about 30 mins and I start hearing leaves and sticks breaking. Just when I start getting excited here walks a guy in bright red sweat pants and a white sweatshirt and he walks to within about 5yrds before he sees me. I was PISSED! I asked him what the heck he was doing and he said "oh just walking" So I ask if he has permission to be on the property he doesnt even know where the land owner lives. I told him thank you for screwing up my hunting area, and he says to be well you can go over there or I will go over there. I said thats not the point you dont even have permission to be here! and then said a few more choice words to the guy. he didnt give 2 hoots and just kept walking. I walked out and left. What is it with people? there is no such thing as respect anymore. and the guy KNEW there was someone hunting cuz there is only one way in and that is exactly where I parked! Well thats my little rant for this deer season. Hopefully that is the only one for me! I will be back out tomorrow but about an hour earlier, hopefully I get a shot! :!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like a good hunt untill the end .... I wish i had seen that many deer and i also wish i seen some rearea


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

This is happening more and more frequently. Had a similar experience on Sunday. I shot a doe Saturday night, and my brother and I went to my stand to brush it in a little better, because I got a few hard looks from deer the night before. My stand has already been vandalized once this year. While we were at my stand, I see people walking into the woods at my stand, so my brother and I step behind some trees. Turns out to be a husband, wife and two kids. The husband is walking their dog and smoking 15 yards in front of my stand. He says this is public property and they are just walking around.. needless to say with the threat of law enforcement they quickly left.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Humans need to stop reproducing.Where runnin out of room here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't they people realize its a little dangerous to be walking aroung in the woods during hunting season? Aren't there public parks where they could go and be a little safer.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah thats kinda what I thought. Let this idiot walk thru there when some of the other guys that hunt the property are there, and I bet he would get the chit knocked out of him! And really what kinda douchebag goes walking in the woods just to walk? he had something in his hand looked like a little bag, probably had some weed he was going to smoke or something IDK. I was just extremely pissed either way, and he obviously knew nothing about hunting, cuz he was like well you can just go over there. Im like Hey idiot you just walked in that way!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well first off he can walk around... was it fenced in was it posted if not you were in the wrong.... know the law .... unless the land owner told you to run ppl off you had no right to say anything ....just because you hunt got messed up that was wrong of you to do that .. what i do is go up to the land owner to know who or what aloud to be there ... now had you put up a sign you were hunting to let ppl know you were there that would be a different storie just saying 

thats why i quit deer hunting to many d!ck h3ads


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe he was walking to his illegal Pot plantation further back in the woods.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

When there is one way in and one way out and my vehicle is sitting by the gate, that should pretty much let people know that there is someone hunting there! The land owner will let people hunt IF THEY ASK! But as far as people just messin around on his property thats a different story...And since when is it EVER legal just to go waltzing around on someones property without permission?!!



firstflight111 said:


> well first off he can walk around... was it fenced in was it posted if not you were in the wrong.... know the law .... unless the land owner told you to run ppl off you had no right to say anything ....just because you hunt got messed up that was wrong of you to do that .. what i do is go up to the land owner to know who or what aloud to be there ... now had you put up a sign you were hunting to let ppl know you were there that would be a different storie just saying
> 
> thats why i quit deer hunting to many d!ck h3ads


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

youve seen more deer in that short time than most have seen all season, i know you surely have seen more bucks than me and ive been it out 8 or 9 times this year. if i had a day like that id be on cloud 9. why didnt you just move to a different area? you should be happy to see that many deer. who cares about the other guy. come hunt where i do, i see several guys daily. just go back there and kill one of those bucks.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...is private property. You just can't walk around willy nilly wherever you want, signs or no. That may be the case in some states, but not Ohio.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't feel too bad, at least they didn't vandalize your truck. I went out yesterday morning and when I returned to my truck, someone keyed the crap out of it! They did the whole driver's side of my truck. Boy was I po'd!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I had a guy do this on my grandparents property I was hunting two years ago....everyone knows that its my family's woods and everyone knows they dont have permission....i sat in the stand from sun up to sun down and bout 30 mins til end of shooting time I can hear deer moving in the thicket outside of where I was hunting....I was listening to them for like 30-40 mins and then I hear huge crack behind me and stomping comin towards me....its a local dude who is known around town for trespassing and his family owns tons of land......I was like....wtf r u doin dude....he said "Im looking for a dead deer" I said u shot a deer?? and he said no im looking for dead deer......im like....u jus ruined my f*****g hunt....your trespassing.....and ur walking around with all brown on....i should have slung an arrow through ur chest....then he has the nerve to ask me for permission to shed hunt my property!!! People are morroonnsss


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

catfish_hunter said:


> When there is one way in and one way out and my vehicle is sitting by the gate, that should pretty much let people know that there is someone hunting there! The land owner will let people hunt IF THEY ASK! But as far as people just messin around on his property thats a different story...And since when is it EVER legal just to go waltzing around on someones property without permission?!!


you can walk throw some ones place . but hunting is different.. just ask the game worden .. there is no law aganst walking ...if it is not fenced or posted .. thats why i said ask the owner maybe he was looking for some puff balls


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> you can walk throw some ones place . but hunting is different.. just ask the game worden .. there is no law aganst walking ...if it is not fenced or posted .. thats why i said ask the owner maybe he was looking for some puff balls


You are wrong...You can't just go whereever you want just because a place isn't posted or fenced....Private property is just that, Private. If my neighbor doesn't have his backyard fenced or have no trepassing sign up I am allowed to walk around on it? C'mon man.


----------



## chucky"D" (Jul 19, 2007)

Happened to me on more than one occasion. I just learn to deal with it. The deer are use to it. It may ruin your hunt for the day but they will be back. I long for those quit light rainy days. That's when it will be deer only and no other intruders.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> you can walk throw some ones place . but hunting is different.. just ask the game worden .. there is no law aganst walking ...if it is not fenced or posted .. thats why i said ask the owner maybe he was looking for some puff balls



YOU ARE WRONG!!!! Nothing more to say. Private Property is just that - PRIVATE - Clueless!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> well first off he can walk around... was it fenced in was it posted if not you were in the wrong.... know the law .... unless the land owner told you to run ppl off you had no right to say anything ....just because you hunt got messed up that was wrong of you to do that .. what i do is go up to the land owner to know who or what aloud to be there ... now had you put up a sign you were hunting to let ppl know you were there that would be a different storie just saying
> 
> thats why i quit deer hunting to many d!ck h3ads


He doesnt need to put a sign its his [email protected] property!! Just because there isnt a sign doesnt mean just walk onto someones land.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> you can walk throw some ones place . but hunting is different.. just ask the game worden .. there is no law aganst walking ...if it is not fenced or posted .. thats why i said ask the owner maybe he was looking for some puff balls


?????????????????????????????????


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

The law in the state of ohio is that you can not tresspass on any land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you are not paying the property tax on that land or don't have written permission to be on said land you are tresspassing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is just like someone walking into your home without permission!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I love internet cops lol


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Firstflight,

REAAALLLY!?!?!? So if you leave your house open its ok for someone to walk in and eat your food at your table and nap it your bed? Wake up and take the FIRSTFLIGHT from your fairytale!!!!

You cannot walk/hunt or anything else on someones property whether posted or not without written permission. 

Reminds me of a blooper video.... Warden catches hunters and said something like this..."you boys huntin on somebodys land" hunter says " Oh' this is somebodies land, thought it was nobody's" lol


----------

